# PCB Pier 3-8-09



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Was out on the Pier from 6am to 2pm. Didn't catch anything so I practiced ling slinging like most people there. There were 2 Pomps caught I think and a several whiting. Those who were there, I'm sure got a kick out of beatdown blue rod with duct tape I had out there. Got it at a garage sale for a dollar and wanted to see if blue, spanish or bonita could break it.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Wookie (3/9/2009)*Was out on the Pier from 6am to 2pm. Didn't catch anything so I practiced ling slinging like most people there. There were 2 Pomps caught I think and a several whiting. Those who were there, I'm sure got a kick out of beatdown blue rod with duct tape I had out there. Got it at a garage sale for a dollar and wanted to see if blue, spanish or bonita could break it.


What pier????? They are all closed in P.C.:doh


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

My bad lol. Pensacola Beach Pier. Bad initials.


----------

